# what do u think about the horrible news on Iams pet food?



## Gibbosulyy (Jul 9, 2010)

Its so sad i read this article on iams pet food and it had videos on how the tested the animals to see what would happen to them .Some of the died!Its SICK!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gibbosulyy said:


> Its so sad i read this article on iams pet food and it had videos on how the tested the animals to see what would happen to them .Some of the died!Its SICK!!!


*Do you have a link?*


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been hearing stuff like that for ages about Iams & I remember seeing a video a few years ago too. If you put 'Iams cruelty' into you tube, there are lots of results there


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you have a link?*


i found this

PETA TV:Iams: A Recipe for Cruelty - video

IamsCruelty.com


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Gibbosulyy said:


> Its so sad i read this article on iams pet food and it had videos on how the tested the animals to see what would happen to them .Some of the died!Its SICK!!!


I new about this years ago   Disgusting !!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Heard this years ago too, its the main reason I would never consider buying any iams product.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

This isn`t new, is it? I`ve heard it before. Iams keeps saying it`s changed, but I see no evidence of that.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

seen them years ago but what gets me is the laws changed and you can now be prosecuted for having an obese pet,RSPCA should put their money where their mouth is,beagles pumped that obese that they cant move but as always nowt will be done


----------

